# MORRISON SPRINGS



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone out there heard anything different about Morrison Springs in the last couple of weeks? Just curious since we are now in the new year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dalton,

I just sent an email to Chris Mitchell (public information officer for Walton County) and he sent me a response right back saying the following:

He saidthat Morrison Springs is still not open to the public and he has not been provided a date from county leaders as to when it will open.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Jon, I was just getting ready to call them. They must have taken lessons from Escambia and Duval counties.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dalton,

I got a response back from the Walton County administrator this morning. Here is his response:



> Mr. Gregory,
> 
> The boat ramp is open for boat launch only. We are waiting for the well at the park to be certified for public use, fencing and some planting of trees. Hopefully the park will be open by 2/1/09.
> 
> Ronnie Bell


----------

